
Intuition behind permutations and combinations - merlin32
https://buildingvts.com/intuition-behind-permutations-and-combinations-db6ffa5272be
======
CarolineW
I'd[0] be fascinated to know people's reactions to this. Material explaining
this sort of thing has been around for what seems forever - do people find
articles at this level useful?

I know it won't be for everyone - some already know it, some don't care and
don't want to bother - but some _will_ find it useful, I'm sure, and I'd be
interested to see some feedback.

[0] I'm neither the author nor the submitter, but I'm interested nonetheless.

